# March Alfalfa Exports



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sets a all-time high.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/march-u-s-alfalfa-hay-exports-set-all-time-high


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Here is what I don't understand. The exporters are all claiming that movement is really slow. Something is not adding up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jay in WA said:


> Here is what I don't understand. The exporters are all claiming that movement is really slow. Something is not adding up.


I think your "exporters" may be related to the oil companies in truthfulness.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Try selling some hay to an exporter and report back how its working out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jay in WA said:


> Try selling some hay to an exporter and report back how its working out.


 When I get $300/Ton here?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

How many tons do you need? I will send it your way.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jay in WA said:


> How many tons do you need? I will send it your way.


I don't need any....I have plenty with the additional new field I planted a month ago....and it's doing well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Vol said:


> Sets a all-time high.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/march-u-s-alfalfa-hay-exports-set-all-time-high


Told Ya !!! Good for prices....Mark told me they are working a shipping deal out of Savanna. He said west coast ports are a loading farce.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> Told Ya !!! Good for prices....Mark told me they are working a shipping deal out of Savanna. He said west coast ports are a loading farce.


You did tell us Tater.....so when is it the 'canal" gets open for large shipping? Dawg doesn't live too far from Savannah....maybe he can get a line on the shipping since the West coast seems to have their problems.

I can remember it wasn't too long ago when a fella came on here and lectured everyone about how great he was and how he was the Aristotle of the West coast....I wonder what he is up to now?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait, if'n I remember correctly, he WAS the market........

Savannah has been improving the port in recent years, suppose to be a nice port of entry, so long as people don't get off and have to live there  what a nasty ass place, Georgia's oldest city and where all the derelict's of our state seem to wind up......really a pretty city, full of historic places.....and crime. It's a spooky place 

The port in Brunswick a few miles south is a deeper water port and is a huge port for the automotive industry, Lexus, MB, BMW, Hyundai, Nissan......perhaps it will be a player as well.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Vol said:


> You did tell us Tater.....so when is it the 'canal" gets open for large shipping? Dawg doesn't live too far from Savannah....maybe he can get a line on the shipping since the West coast seems to have their problems.
> 
> I can remember it wasn't too long ago when a fella came on here and lectured everyone about how great he was and how he was the Aristotle of the West coast....I wonder what he is up to now?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I wondered that too...My G-Parents lived in Rome,GA and we would go there (Savanna) on vacation ....I don't remember that being an overly large port ???? I would think Charleston ????/


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Being on the other side of the Pacific our exporters are chasing oaten hay at about 15o ton us yard prime alla about 300 us local trade. This is for the horse market


----------

